# Husband gets up and leaves the room after sex



## themrs (Oct 16, 2009)

Hello, I'm new but I had an arguement with my husband last night and wanted some input.

We were having a good time talking and laughing and things progressed into the bedroom. It was great! But afterwards he gets up and makes a bee line for the living room so he can watch tv. I was insulted. I wanted him to stay with me for at least 5 minutes after and just be with me. He didn't have to hold me or anything. I just wanted him there for a little while. So I got up and asked him if he would please come back for a minute and he said he would after he did xyz. . . 

I was let down and very disappointed and when he finally did get back into bed with me I was asleep. He said something that woke me up and we got into a fight about how I had specifically asked him for intamacy . . . 

Oh nevermind, he just called and apologized for being selfish.  He said he realized that I really needed him then and he should have been there for me. 

I also apologized for not giving him space and we agreed to try again tonight!


----------



## dobo (Jun 30, 2009)

Glad to hear it. Some people have a strong need to separate after sex. But it is good that he's willing to reexamine his behavior.


----------



## themrs (Oct 16, 2009)

I usually don't care. It's just that last night I really wanted him to be with me for a little while and it hurt when he left. 

I think I was sensing his need to be apart and it made me want to get closer if that makes sense.


----------



## dobo (Jun 30, 2009)

It makes sense.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

my wife is a "splitter" after sex. she just starts rocking and rolling with her to do list immediately after. doesnt really bother me much, i have things to do too.


----------



## themrs (Oct 16, 2009)

Okey, to be honest usually I just roll over and go to sleep if it's at night. If it's during down time when the kids are occupied or asleep I do the same as your wife. I sometimes kick him out of bed so I can make it up! LOL! I just wanted to be close to him last night for some reason, but that's not the norm.


----------



## MMA_FIGHTER (Feb 2, 2009)

guys have an off and on switch, when the deed is done, we shut off, almost like it never happened, i usually give my wife a kiss and tell her how much i love her, if its saturday or sunday we will be in bed all day cause of football.......


----------



## Calypso (May 11, 2009)

Mine used to do the same thing. Now he realizes I need that cuddle time. Now he is into it and told me the other day that he actually likes it. He just wishes that there was a more manly term for the word. LOL


----------



## themrs (Oct 16, 2009)

All I need is 5 minutes! If he just gave me five minutes, I'd be fine. But to get up immediately seems a little cold to me.


----------



## Ilovemyfeelings (Oct 20, 2009)

themrs said:


> Hello, I'm new but I had an arguement with my husband last night and wanted some input.
> 
> We were having a good time talking and laughing and things progressed into the bedroom. It was great! But afterwards he gets up and makes a bee line for the living room so he can watch tv. I was insulted. I wanted him to stay with me for at least 5 minutes after and just be with me. He didn't have to hold me or anything. I just wanted him there for a little while. So I got up and asked him if he would please come back for a minute and he said he would after he did xyz. . .
> 
> ...



This is great! I'm glad you expressed your feelings to him. 

Make sure he follows through each and every time with this need you desire...for if you change the routine...then it's back to his routine... and YOU'LL be feeling... "I didn't get what I wanted" again....


----------

